# Frage



## Guest (30. Jul 2006)

Hallo allerseits, also ich habe folgende Frage, ich möchte ein menü erstellen welches so aussieht:








Also packe ich das in ne tabelle usw. klar kennt man ja.
aber wie mache ich es, das die links unten (news, news archive usw.) nur auftachen wenn ich z.b. üben den 1. großen button mit der maus gehe?
Sprich wenn ich Über den 1 button gehe tauchen die jetzt angezeigeten Links auf, wenn ich über den zweiten Button gehe die andere Links usw.

bitte um hilfe
danke


----------



## Gast (30. Jul 2006)

redest du jetzt von javascript oder java?


----------



## jawa (30. Jul 2006)

(bin der aus dem ersten post^^)

ich rede im grunde genommen von garnichts, ich weiß nämlich nicht wie dasgeht und womit ich das machen muss?


----------



## Lim_Dul (30. Jul 2006)

Ich vermute mal du meinst eine Webseite.
Dann hat das nichts mit Java zu tun, sondern mit JavaScript und dann bist du hier im Forum falsch.

Du könntest dich beispielsweise auf http://de.selfhtml.org/ umschauen.


----------



## Caffè Latte (30. Jul 2006)

Hi,

wenn es um die Navigation auf einer Webseite geht: CSS ist die Antwort. 

Siehe http://css.fractatulum.net/index.htm

Hoffe es hilft ...


----------



## ProgrammierGenie (21. Aug 2006)

Schau mal bei DreamWeaver unter popdown-menüs


----------

